# Doc's HO Slot Cars (Bodies)...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Still having probs logging in... ???... And sorry this turned out
to be such a long post...

Got these around '95 - '97, from someone in the Midwest...

Made from a Urethane type plastic resin... Most of the bodies are
pretty resilient (exception later in post) - Glossy finish - Molded in
different colors...

*Bodies in the photo:*

*Willys Gasser* - For AFX Turbo, SRT, SG*+/*G3 chassis (with a little work,
an Aurora G*+*, also - Really a tight fit) - Comes with black *glass* - One
problem area at front, due to p*/*u shoe interference - Probably an easy fix...

*Winged Sprinter* - For Tyco 440 & narrow 440 X2 chassis - Comes with
front & top wings - No driver - Looks like it has a Chevy motor in it...

*1993 Prowler* - For Tyco 440 & narrow 440 X2 chassis - Comes with
black *glass* attached to the body (easily removed) - Divorced front axle
(marked by *dimples* - needs drilling)...

*Firebird Racer (Dirt ? Drag ?)* - For Tyco*/*Mattel 440 X2*/*HPX2 Pan chassis - 
Needs a little work to mount tightly - Two-piece body - Black *glass* -
Looks like 8 injectors on motor, through opening...

*1959 Chevy Impala Hdtp* - For Tyco*/*Mattel 440 X2*/*HPX2 Pan chassis -
Comes with black *glass* - One-piece body...

*1937 Chevy Legends coupe & sedan* - For Tyco*/*Mattel 440 X2*/*HPX2
Pan chassis - Comes with black *glass* - One-piece body...

*Single Axle Trailer*- Comes with axle and separate front-mount tire
rack - Indentations for wheel stops - Only *SHORT* cars - Perfect fit for the
Willys coupe - Axle holes need to be dilled-out - 1-1/2" wide at fenders -
3" total length...










.
*Cars Missing From Photo:*

*1964 Ford Galaxie 2-Door Hdtp* - For Tyco*/*Mattel 440 X2*/*HPX2 Pan chassis -
Rear wheel wells opened for tire clearance - Comes with black *glass* -
One piece body - Mine is a medium green (on the darker side), with
metal flakes molded in - Really, really cool looking - Was just gonna clear coat it...

*Late Model Dirt Tracker* (current in 1995) - For Life-Like chassis -
Comes with interior*/*mount - Do not own one...

*Viper Coupe* - For Tyco*/*Mattel 440 X2*/*HPX2 Pan chassis - Comes with black *glass* -
One-piece body - Remember it as being kinda *largish* - I could be wrong, though...

*Willys Gasser* - For Aurora T-Jet - Comes with black *glass* - Do not own one...

*GM Stockers (Buick)* - Notchback & Aero Coupe - For Tyco 440 &
narrow 440 X2 chassis - Come with black *glass* - Do not own either...

*Doc's NSPs* - *N*ot *S*o *P*erfect bodies...

*1955 Chevy 150 2-Door Sedan* - For Tyco*/*Mattel 440 X2*/*HPX2 chassis -
Appears to be molded as the black Chevy in *American Graffiti* - Very brittle
resin mix - Had a Nuclear wall-shot with mine (my garage apt. had
1/2" plywood walls) - Broke the top right off  - Need to fix it...

*Also, available at one time were:*

*Datsun 240Z* - For Life-Like chassis - NO *glass* - The last I knew,
the mold was broken - Do not own one... 

*Pontiac GTO Judge* - For AFX Turbo, SRT, SG*+/*G3 chassis - One piece
body - Comes with rear spoiler and black *glass* - The last I knew,
the mold was broken - Do not own one...

*1972 Chevy Nova 2-Door Hdtp* (Drag*/*ProStreet) - For AFX Turbo, SRT, SG*+/*G3 chassis -
Body, hood w*/*scoop & black *glass* - The last I knew, the mold was broken -
Do not own one...

*Ghostbusters Ecto-1* - For Tyco*/*Mattel 440 X2*/*HPX2 chassis -
Body, top rack, fins & black *glass* - The last I knew, the mold was broken -
Do not own one...

Hope I find my missing ones...

*If anyone knows if these are still available, please let me know...*

Thanks---John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Found the '55 Chevy...*

.
hmmmmm... Cracked the body at the wheel well, too... Darn...

Looking at the trailer, again, it seems to be the same mix... And
appears to be kind of brittle, also...

Maybe all the red mixes were that way... ???...










.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks like you know who made them by referring to 'Doc'?

I believe they were made by Vern Doxtater (spelling?) and he stopped making them shortly after I got two sets of the Legends 'coach' and 'coupe', some trailers and some Sprint cars. That must have been 10-15 years ago?

I think mine must have been 'close out Blem' castings as they were all 'swirl,' colours. I.E. A mix of leftover resin colours, looked like 'marble cake and the extremities were rather brittle.

The Legends cars used Tyco pan chassis and were obtained specifically for Oval Racing during intervals at the all day Saturday meetings 'back in the day'.

They proved extremely popular with requests from UK racers for me to get some for them. 

I couldn't even get more for myself as Doc 'disappeared. Maybe retired from casting or passed away, I never did find out as all emails went unanswered. Maybe even just changed his ISP?

I still get requests from one particular racer to sell the bodies to him but I could never part with them. They're irreplaceable.

Now if someone was to do new castings..........:thumbsup:

However, I've never come across the die casts they were taken from, if they were. Maybe they were one-offs exclusive to Doc - but that car in the back left with the extreme rear wing over the back window was a Hot Wheels colour changer I think, as I definitely had that as a Push car, so just maybe there were die cast originals of the Legends?

I'd love to know!


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Wish I'd known about that 59 Impala for the Tyco chassis. I'd have had one or two of those as well.

Just realised I also had that Willys but traded it away as, many years ago, we didn't have a body class it could race in. 

Nowadays we have a 'Historic Formula Libre' class, which is a 'catch-all' for most body styles really.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Top Down said:


> Looks like you know who made them by referring to 'Doc'?


Don't know what you mean here... I ordered them from a sheet that
had *Doc's HO Slot Cars* as a heading... So, I used that as the
title for this post, adding *(Bodies)*, since they are not complete
slot cars... I didn't think I could get a good photo of the page, so I
didn't include it in the original post...

*Here it is, now...*









.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Vern (Vernon) 'Doc' Doxtater (known simply as Doc) was (still is?), as your page shows, a prolific resin caster.

They are the same bodies as I have so if you bought yours recently there are several possibilities. Maybe a collector selling up, he is still producing, or someone has acquired the moulds and carried on in his name.

So the question for me is, when did you order your cars and - if recently - have you got the details of the vendor please?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Still having probs logging in... ???... And sorry this turned out
> to be such a long post...
> 
> Got these around *'95 - '97*, from someone in the Midwest...


A guy in Illinois, Indiana or Ohio, USA... Small possibility of
Pennsylvania or Michigan...

I can almost remember his name... It'll come to me one day...

.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah! Funny how I read that over and over and didn't 'see' the dates. 

Definitely 'Doc' Doxtater bodies though. He may well have had other outlets as well as selling direct though, which is how I got mine.

I can even remember trying to get the Ghostbusters car and the mould being broken, so we must have been getting them about the same time!

I'll check through my photo file and see if I can find a date.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for the info, TD... Nice to know who *Doc* is...

My bodies were no later than '97, though...

John
.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I found these, which were staged in July 2001 for magazine pics. Haven't found the earliest date I got them yet though.

Here's a bunch of Sprint cars:



If I recall, I bought these pre-finished at the time and they fitted the slim Tyco chassis, which the buyer had to supply.

And here are the Coupe's on 440X2 pans. I simply 'decorated' them with peel & stick vinyl, straight over the resin finish, as they were needed in a hurry for a particular event. Note the broken front fender on the #42 car. It arrived like that - and the rear push bar/bumper irons were broken off at one side or the other on all of them, I think.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Ooooo... Nice, TD... This was the plan for our group, but it sort of
fizzled out in '96... So, it didn't matter much any more... Truly
regret not getting more of the Sprints and Legends cars... We were
gonna try-out Lexan for the top wings on the Sprints...

Can't go back now...

.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Right, so if there are any resin casters out there reading this....resin Legends bodies please!


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Found the earliest photos - June '99.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Found photos of the meeting from June 2000 or 2001, I'm told. (Definitely not 1999, as I thought!)

A very short 1/8th mile? oval with crossovers at either end to simulate the drafting and passing of the real thing. Heats were a one minute free for all and went down REALLY well :thumbsup:

Here you can see the diminutive size of the track, with the yellow winged sprint car mid-straight at this side and the blur of the blue car on the opposite side, near the trophy. Drivers stood two either side. In the centre are the Coupe's awaiting their turn.



A more track level view with the blur of the yellow winged sprint car in the short straight at this end just about visible.



Three cars in view. Can you spot them?

Red and green side by side in the near foreground short straight, just about to enter the crossovers - and follow the eyeline of the nearer driver in the red top (John Todd) and you will just spot the blur of yellow between the two timing towers and against the barrier just below the STP sign, going down the straight nearest him. 

The red and blue cars survived the crossover as they were both about to move from side-by-side in the middle two lanes, to the outer two.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Guys I am still here. I stopped Casting back in the day due to corpal tunnel in both hands. After a couple of years I had surgery and started modeling and casting again. I still have the models and the old molds. I don't know if they are any good so they may have to be casted again. I am currently selling occasionally on Ebay, and to a few customers out right. I attached some of the most recent bodies I have made. I plan on putting some on ebay here in the near future, as soon as i find the time. Sorry about the email thing, all I can say is that I am getting better in the Cyber world. Enjoy the pics, have to go to work
Thanks
Vern


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank YOU Vern


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Very pleased to *meet* you after 20 years, Vern  ...

The sample bodies you posted look great... Would like to get a few...

How are you listed on the 'bay?...

John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Nice photos, TD... Wish I had had the foresight to take more pix of layouts...
I think I have 5 to cover 50 years :lol: 

Good thing your cars were brightly painted... Would have been tough for my old eyes to see...

Were you using traction mags on the Sprints?...

Oh... I just found a 3rd Sprinter in another box... But not the '64 Ford
or the Viper 

.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Love the 5 window with the three pot flathead!

Very nice!


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Doc'

Brilliant to hear you're still around and got back to casting again. I was really concerned when we lost contact. 

Those Legends cars of yours became legendary in their own right here in the UK after that particular meeting. :thumbsup:

It's never been forgotten and I do genuinely keep getting asked if they are still available, particularly from one racer, who pesters me for mine, so if you ever re-do them I'd be up for four of each myself (coupes & coaches) and could get in touch with John 'O' to see if he'd want in on the order too. 

It'll call his bluff or get him off my case one way or the other 

Happy to contact other racers and clubs in the UK to see if we could shake out a few more orders for them too - if ever.......


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool ending to a great story!!! Good looking bodies to boot!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

The sprints were run with totally stock 440 slim chassis. I.E.the earlier chassis with single bar traction magnets and Tycos own sponge tyres, again stock. No grinding down or truing, just run as they came from the factory. 

Despite being 'tall' bodies with the big roof wings they handled really well, with plenty of slide so lots of side swiping in the curves and fishtailing on the straights as well as the added action through the crossovers.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Agreed Hilltop.

Nice post Dush'

Great to see a positive outcome from the story :thumbsup:

My favourite would have to be the silver stake-bed pick-up.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey all :wave:

No matter how I say this, it's not going to come out right...
PLEASE Do Not be offended :drunk:

It's GREAT for once, "NOT" to have a "New" listing for the "Memorial Thread"!! :thumbsup:.. (As I FEARED..)

That "Doc" is doing better AND getting back into casting !! 

Docsho, would you consider letting "US" on HT know what you have.
and on the drawing board?? 
sales here are FREE, & that means more $ in your hand. 
& US, dealing w/ someone we know... 
NOT asking for cut-rate deals. 
but just another "Venue" of marketing for You. 
w/ people that understand, "It MAY-NOT be in the Mail by tomorrow.."
also, any mentoring for us "custom guys" (Both Casters AND us Diecast/Plastic Conversioners, as myself..) 

So GOOD, to hear from a slotter/caster, that hasn't been heard from in awhile :thumbsup: 
May Your "Comeback" be Fruitful and Enjoyable as well !!

Bubba 123 :wave:
(Formally; Bubba's Slot Car Emporium, on Epay)


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Top Down said:


> Agreed Hilltop.
> 
> Nice post Dush'
> 
> ...


Thanks, TD & RM... The girls call me *Dushie with the Marvelous Tushie*...
Yeah, right :lol: 

Wholeheartedly agree about the ending here... And you're right, TD... 
That stake bed (AND the sedan - reminds me of the old *Orange Crate*)
is more than drool-worthy... Thanks for all the info on the bodies you
tried out...

.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't think *I'll* be calling you that


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Top Down said:


> I don't think *I'll* be calling you that


:lol::lol::lol: 

That would be my preference, too, TD...
.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow. Great that you chimed in Vern ?
BTW, if you do make any legends bodies Id be in for a dozen. They're just too cool .

And I'd also be in for at east 2 of everything you cast?


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Very pleased to *meet* you after 20 years, Vern  ...
> 
> The sample bodies you posted look great... Would like to get a few...
> ...


I went to Ebay & found his ebay listings. His Ebay name is " Docsho ". Doesn't currently have anything for sale, but here's a couple of older listings [less than 6mos.] 

252190787716
252148015768


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow Thanks for all the attention, I guess my lurking days are over. I will check the old molds to see if they are good or not. I will revive the legend bodies first and go from there. Please be patient, my casting time is limited. I dont have an inventory so it is all made to order. I will post a list of available bodies on the for sale list. along with my email. I attached a pic of a Legend sedan made by Bob...zilla, his customizing is great.
Thanks again
Vern


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

docsho said:


> Wow Thanks for all the attention, *I guess my lurking days are over.*
> Vern


I guess they are, Vern... Had no idea when I started this thread that
we would wind up here... Definitely happy you're gonna check on
the molds... I vote for the '64 Ford, after the Legends... Wanted to
get another one for the longest...

Thanks again, for all you've done and do...

John
.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

I did say I'd get in touch with John O, regarding you re-doing the Legends cars Vern.

Emailed him today and got this reply within the hour:



> Hi Doug,
> 
> Great to hear from you.
> 
> ...


So 16 to the UK please :thumbsup:


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

P.S. I'd really be interested in that '59 Impala too!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

Vern they are some cool resin bodys , I like the tripower 30's car n truck ..
I hope you make more of them .. I like building resin body ho slot cars .


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*ATTN: Joe Skylark please...*

And I'd also be in for at east 2 of everything you cast?[/QUOTE]

sry to intrude (but REALLY Interested in w/ castings ARE available NOW or LATER !!!!):thumbsup:

JOESKYLARK, PLEASE CHECK YOUR EMAILS & PM's
Bubba (the Senile, Freaking Out til I hear from U) 123 :wave:

Now, Back to our thread...... (sry guys, TY 4 Indulgence)


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey guys I tried to post on swap and sell but it sent me to Panjo??? didnt want to do it so, here is my email and I will send you the information
Thanks
Vern
[email protected]
I posted some pics on Photobucket.
http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/docsho/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Happy Happy Joy Joy...

Just got my NEW Doc's HO cars in Monday... Maximum Coolness...

Thanks so much, Doc (Vern)...

John

.
NOTE - Camera is taking a few sick days this week... May be terminal...

.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys, can we get some pics up of the bodies you've gotten so far .I'd love to order a bunch and I'm not sure what's called what .

Please help me with some images so I can get me some!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

docsho said:


> Hey Guys I am still here. I stopped Casting back in the day due to corpal tunnel in both hands. After a couple of years I had surgery and started modeling and casting again. I still have the models and the old molds. I don't know if they are any good so they may have to be casted again. I am currently selling occasionally on Ebay, and to a few customers out right. I attached some of the most recent bodies I have made. I plan on putting some on ebay here in the near future, as soon as i find the time. Sorry about the email thing, all I can say is that I am getting better in the Cyber world. Enjoy the pics, have to go to work
> Thanks
> Vern


Hi Vern .Are these the "rat rod cars and truck?? What's what pal??


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Just had an email from Doc to say our first UK order - 16 Legends Coupe's and 4 '59 Impalas are done and ready to post.

8 Coupes will be tan resin and going to the friend who has been after my 'Doc' cast' Coupes for as long as I've had them 

The other 8 Coupes and 4 Impalas have been cast in colour to match our club's lanes - blue, red, yellow and green.

Can't wait to see them :thumbsup:


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Joe65, take a look at post #5 and earlier for pics of the cars Vern's done in the past - and is slowly resurrecting.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Joe, if you look at post 15 you can see the name of the cars in the title to each picture... the last three look coolest and may have to get the rat rod group... coupe, truck, and sedan!


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Twenty resin 'Doxtater' shells arrived safely today.

Thanks Vern!


----------

